# Waterfield Slip Cover



## aaco (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm loving my K2 much more than I ever thought. Still getting comments from curious people on planes! Finally accessorized my K2 with the following...

Waterfield Slip Cover - Silver








Yes, it's available for the K2, even though the original Kindle is shown in the photo. Waterfield has GREAT customer service, too. I prefer holding my Kindle without a cover, so the Waterfield Slip Cover was the ideal solution for me.

Decal Girl - Dots Gray Skin


I think the combo works well together!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Love the skin. It looks great with the slip cover.


----------



## hunebe (Mar 28, 2009)

Great combo! I have never seen the Waterfield Slip Covers before. Thank you for poasting one


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautiful combination!  I am looking at that same skin for my K2.


----------



## aaco (Feb 28, 2009)

You won't be disappointed.  Waterfield is great.  I also purchased a Waterfield cover for my MacBook Pro.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice review, thanks for the pics.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Love that combo, very elegant!  Nice to see a review of these too.


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

Really great combo, especially liking the decalgirl skin


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Not my colors but I noticed that skin last night and was very impressed with the look of it and thought it should be quite popular and a nice choice for those not wanting "girly" designs. It just looks perfect on the K2 and the cover is also great.

Looks like they have cases and sleeves and slipcases..

http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Not my colors but I noticed that skin las tnight and was very impressed with the look of it and thought it should be quite popular and a nice choice for those not wanting "girly" designs. It just looks perfect on the K2 and the cover is also great.
> 
> Looks like they have cases and sleeves and slipcases..
> 
> http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got a case for my K1 awhile ago. It's really nice. They have terrific CS. Really nice people. I highly recommend them.


----------

